# 19 yeard old college student



## softball4stacy (Jan 12, 2005)

Midge and aga I am newly at this also I am 19 year old female and it is so hard and I am getting sort of down, I am in college bathroom down hall, I was just diagnosed with IBS first group of doctors thought crohns and ulcerated colitis but 2nd group of doctors at big teaching hospital said no 2nd colonoscopy looked normal just some inflamation, I have been through 2 already plus sigmoid plus hospitalied twice. I go to br like 5 times a day so I don't know what to eat, fiber or no fiber, the doctor is confused and at this point said it doesn't matter what you eat it won't help either way. I feel like calling him back and saying well what should I do. Mom is going to take me to a university hospital that has an IBS dept.


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

try keeping a food diary... write down all you eat and dirnk and rate the level of illness the following day. i was just 18 when i got my ibs d so i know what you are going through -=) this diary really helped me, i went upto 12times aday and it hurt like hell... im now taking loperamide which is immodium. ask for some interlorance testing. grilled chicken helped me alot not great i know but anything has to go!


----------



## MissKerryLeeAnne (Jan 13, 2005)

Hey I am new at this, I just want to say that I have been keeping a diary, and also looking up what foods do what. I get constipation real bad and diarrea real bad, so I really have to watch what I eat. I don't eat lettuce, fatty foods, greasy foods, this includes meats like hamburger and sandwich meats, or milk products, or breads and wheats on the days i have diarrea: instead I eat fruits, potatoes, rice, some vegis, and baked chicken or turkey. I don't add vegitable oil or margerine or butter to the stuff I cook. If I get constipated, then I will eat almost the opposite, but not alot or I go right back to diarrea immediatly. I don't know what will work for your stomach but I tried one food at a time, one day at a time, because then I nknew exactly what foods did what. I am currently trying out a pill that is soppossed to ease everything but i just started taking it and only see a little result so far, but I hope for the best. Just make sure to ask what ALL your options are and to ask all the questions you can think of when you go to the doctors, and try to think of all symptoms, even the smallest symptoms to tell your doctor. That is very important. HOpe it goes well.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2005)

hey softball4stacy--it sounds like your whole system is really irritated! i totally agree about keeping the food diary, but i would cut it down to the basics asap to try and get things to settle down! fibre is only good once your system calms down, and you have to introduce it slowly. try eating really bland stuff for a few days-- rice, rice krispies with rice milk, toast and jam, lots of water, peppermint tea. if that helps after a few days, start bringing things back in, like chicken and fish for protein, some fruits and veggies, but no cabbage, or broccoli, and peel and cook everything the first couple days. take it really slowly!hopefully that will help, and then you can make use of the food diary--it shouldn't continue to be that bad if that's any consolation.hope things get under control--good luck to you!midge.


----------



## lily_2004_ashley (Jan 16, 2005)

Hi everyone! I was just told about 5 months ago that I have IBS the doctor says it's because of stress in a way I believe her but the one thing i don't understand is that I hve been in and out of the hospital four times in the last 6 months and they keep telling me the only thing i can to is get on a diet?


----------



## baby_b (Nov 15, 2004)

yeah ash, diet helps. So does keeping a food diary. If you can figure out your triggers you can do alot


----------



## lily_2004_ashley (Jan 16, 2005)

Jen do you think that stress could be the reason for all of the triggers though? what mostly triggers yours?


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

stress adn anxiety can trigger but mostly its what you eat and drink, keep and diary and watch what happens, you got nothing to lose and everything to gain


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2005)

ashley--stress is actually a big trigger for a lot of people, it stirs up your body chemicals really well. lots of different ways to deal, some people are on meds, some go to psychiatrists, others (like me) do yoga/meditation... do you think this is an issue for you?midge.


----------



## evesedusn (Feb 1, 2005)

stress is totally an issue for me. a lot of other posts here are on topics like people whose stomachs make noises during class and stuff like that. that totally happens to me, and the noises only make me more stressed, and the stress only makes more noises. its a vicious cycle!! rather than being treated for the stomach issues of ibs im taking medicationi for the mental part of it- trying to reduce the anxiety. food is sometimes a factor, but stress is without a doubt what triggers it for me.


----------

